# at 11 crash near roswell



## allenaor45 (Apr 17, 2020)

any information on a crash with 5 fatal on nov 11,1943.need more on location of crash.all i have is 30 miles east of roswell.at -11 on a bombing training flight.


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 18, 2020)

Have you pulled a copy of the MACR yet? It should have more details and a much closer location.


----------



## allenaor45 (Apr 18, 2020)

cvairwerks said:


> Have you pulled a copy of the MACR yet? It should have more details and a much closer location.


cannot find anything on the crash there.


----------



## allenaor45 (Apr 18, 2020)

ac was lt joseph f baugh from danville va.


----------



## cvairwerks (Apr 19, 2020)

It appears that 41-27542, Joe Baugh Jr.'s aircraft was involved in a midair with 41-27656, piloted by James Gleason. Gleason appear to have been able to land his aircraft, as it only shows it was involved. Baugh's aircraft crashed about 35 miles ENE of Roswell. AAIR has all the microfilmed reports and for a fee can provide them. I did find on another board, where someone else was asking about this crash. From one post, it appears that the report is 35 pages long.


----------

